

How I Turned Some Luck, Lack of Direction, & a Passion to Learn Into a Business - acoleman616
http://www.alexpcoleman.com/how-i-turned-some-luck-lack-of-direction-and-a-passion-for-learning-into-a-successful-business/

======
ksikka
love the idea for the book you're writing! I'm trying to solve the same
problem actually, checkout www.appcubator.com

